# Sailor Radio Question



## Iain Crosbie (Dec 8, 2005)

Are there any radio experts out there who can tell me how to program a private channel into a Sailor RT2048 VHF set? The owners manual, and technical info manuals do not show this, but they do refer to a technical manual which is only distributed to authorised and trained dealers. I can't believe it's that difficult, surely?


----------



## Treborvfr (Feb 22, 2010)

If no one comes up with an answer, remind me next week. We may have one of these offshore that I had to set to a Private channel last year, can't remember if it is the same radio though and can't check until next week.

Bob


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

This may help...............

http://www.polaris-as.dk/files/pdf/manualer/sailor/vhf/sailor_vhf_rt2048_user_manual.pdf


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Do you have to be licenced to use a private channel these days, or is it open slather?

John T.


----------



## WillieG (Feb 7, 2006)

Iain - if you PM me your email address, I can send you a pdf of the required manual.

Cheers,
Willie


----------



## BobDixon (Oct 17, 2008)

trotterdotpom said:


> Do you have to be licenced to use a private channel these days, or is it open slather?
> 
> John T.


You still need to be licenced and I believe OFCOM are proposing to ramp up the cost of such licences.


----------



## Iain Crosbie (Dec 8, 2005)

*Sailor VHF*



sparkie2182 said:


> This may help...............
> 
> http://www.polaris-as.dk/files/pdf/manualer/sailor/vhf/sailor_vhf_rt2048_user_manual.pdf


Thanks, but unfortunately that is the 'owner's manual' which doesn't tell you how to program a channel into the set, only how to select it once it's in. Willie G may be able to send me what I need.


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

Sorry Iain.......

Looking thru it .......... you'r right.

there is another "techie" manual online in pdf form which many be the one Willie is referring to.

regards

s2182


----------



## BOB GARROCH (Oct 10, 2008)

The private frequencies are set by "Cutting jumpers" and adding wire shorts. 
The Technical handbook will show how to do it.


----------



## Iain Crosbie (Dec 8, 2005)

*Sailor Radio*



sparkie2182 said:


> Sorry Iain.......
> 
> Looking thru it .......... you'r right.
> 
> ...


No probs Sparkie, thanks for trying anyway. I've seen the other on-line manual, but this doesn't give the info either, and refers to the manual I described which is only issued to workshops.


----------



## WillieG (Feb 7, 2006)

Email sent, Iain.

Regards,
Willie


----------

